# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Pse është ngadalësuar kaq shumë kompjuteri?

## princi-kalter

Ne fillim ishte shum i shpejt por tash eshte shum i ngadalte, nuk e di cafr ka , ja per ta shkruajt kete teme mu deshen 10 min.
ku mendoni se eshte problemi dhe si mund ta rregulloj. ((edhe dicka si sistem operativ eshte LINUX))

----------


## altiX

> ku mendoni se eshte problemi dhe si mund ta rregulloj. ((edhe dicka si sistem operativ eshte LINUX))


Cila shpërndarje e *Linux*-it është?
...Ku ndalet (gjatë *boot* - imit), apo ku?

----------


## princi-kalter

Jo kompjutori fillon te ngadalsohet prej kur del desktopi!! nuk mundet apsolutisht asgje te besh ngase edhe vet mausi leviz me nderprerje. 
ubuntu 7.10 eshte verzioni.
a thua dicka ndonje virus mos ka depertu....

----------


## altiX

*Ubuntu 7.10* e kam të instaluar në PC, Laptop dhe në Makinën virtuale VMware Player; _Funksionon pa problem!_




> a thua dicka ndonje virus mos ka depertu....


Nuk është Linux-i si windowsi. Këtu janë thuaja të papërfillshëm virusat.

----------


## dia_blo

lere mor ç'te duhet linux shko merre diçka qe eshte ma e mire dhe me natyrore nga UNIX psh.BSD  :ss:

----------


## princi-kalter

E mirre tash cfar ti bej qe te jet perseri i shpejt, a mos duhet bej formatting gjith kompjuterin.
Me te vertet po mi shkatron nervat.

----------


## pseudo

> E mirre tash cfar ti bej qe te jet perseri i shpejt, a mos duhet bej formatting gjith kompjuterin.
> Me te vertet po mi shkatron nervat.


Edhe mua me ka ndodhur me kompjuterin tim e njejta gje, nuk para marr vesh por me kane thene se ne raste te tilla duket se kompjuteri ka ngrene ndonje virus dhe duhet ta riprogramosh, shpeto te gjtha  dokumentat qe ke dhe riprogramoje.
Me pas be kujdes se cfare sitesh hap , mos hap sidomos ato qe permbajne reklama.
Suksese

----------


## werewolf

Provo te hapesh nje terminal e te shkruash komanden *top*, ose hap  *system monitor* te gnome.
Shif se cfare programi/procesi perdor procesorin ne maksimum, si edhe memorjen. Provoje ta ri-instalosh ose ta heqesh nese nuk te hyn ne pune, ose te fshish dosjen e konfigurimit per perdoruesin qe zakonisht eshte te "home directory" dhe fillon emri me . (per shembull .azureus ).
Per te pare dosjet e fshehura (qe i fillon emri me . ne linux ) me nautilus mjafton te shkosh te menuja View->Show Hidden Files, ose te perdoresh kombinimin e tasteve *Ctrl + H*  .  Ne terminal njafton te shtosh *-a* tek *ls*  (ls -a), ose te perdoresh autokompletimin duke shkrujtur * ls .*  dhe te shtypesh tab (kjo te tregon te gjitha dosjet e qe fillojne me .) 

Nje zgjidhje mund te jete te fshish filet e konfigurimit te gnome per perdoruesin (qe je ti ne kete rast) 
Fshi keto direktori nga [nautilus] ose nga nje terminal dhe pastaj rihap gnome (per te bere restart te X server ctrl+alt+backspace, do te mbylli papritur cdo gje qe ke te hapur dhe qe perdor X ):



```
.gnome
.gnome2
.gconf
.gconfd
.config/autostart
.nautilus
```

Mbase jane me shume sec duhet po nuk e di  me cfare programi mund te jete problemi!
Per ti fshire nga terminali 


```
rm -Rf  ~/.config/autostart
rm -Rf ~/.gnome*    (kjo fshin te gjithe konfigurimin e gnome)
rm -Rf ~/.nautilus
rm -Rf ~/.gconf*
```

*Kjo do beje qe personalizimi qe i ke bere gnome dhe disa programeve te tjere te fshihet, por mund edhe te zgjidhe problemin. Personalizimet mund ti besh perseri * 
Megjithate mund te provosh te fshish vetem *.config/autostart* qe te heqi programet qe hapen automatikisht me gnome.

----------


## lor

Përpara se të fshish të gjithë konfigurimet, provo të shtosh një përdorues të ri:


```
sudo adduser test
```

Shkëputu nga përdoruesi i zakonshëm dhe futu si përdoruesi "test": nëse gjithçka shkon në rregull, do të thotë që ke probleme në konfigurimin e përdoruesit të zakonshëm.

Nëse nuk ke kryer shumë personalizime, mund të fshish konfigurimet sikurse ka shkruar werewolf. Përndryshe, në vend të fshirjes, ndryshoi thjesht emrin e më vonë kryej importimin e të dhënave që të nevoiten:

P.sh.


```
ls -al
mv .gnome .gnome_me_probleme
mv .gnome2 .gnome2_me_probleme
... etj...
```

----------


## princi-kalter

Me falni nuk e kam te qart si mund ti fshij nga terminali, une i ndoqa ato kodet  por nuk funksionon. 

Dhe kete [nautilus] ku mund ta gjej se spo e gjej dot...... me mirkuptim

----------


## altiX

Po filloj prej këtu:



> Dhe kete [nautilus] ku mund ta gjej se spo e gjej dot...... me mirkuptim


Së pari për ti shikuar këto duhet që të shkosh te *home-->Shfaq-->Shfaq files e padukshem* ; shiko foto



> Me falni nuk e kam te qart si mund ti fshij nga terminali, une i ndoqa ato kodet  por nuk funksionon.





> Per ti fshire nga terminali
> Kodi:
> 
> rm -Rf  ~/.config/autostart
> rm -Rf ~/.gnome*    
> rm -Rf ~/.nautilus
> rm -Rf ~/.gconf*


Këto komanda duhet ti ekzekutosh në terminal si *root*, apo duke i shtuar *sudo* përpara.
Për shembull:


```
altiX@albtuX:~$ sudo rm -Rf .nautilus
```

....Edhe unë të kisha këshilluar si Lor



> Përpara se të fshish të gjithë konfigurimet, provo të shtosh një përdorues të ri:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo adduser test
> ```
> 
> Shkëputu nga përdoruesi i zakonshëm dhe futu si përdoruesi "test": nëse gjithçka shkon në rregull, do të thotë që ke probleme në konfigurimin e përdoruesit të zakonshëm.

----------


## princi-kalter

Ju falemenderit shum te githve qe e ndate kohen per te me ndihmuar. FUNKSIONON PER MREKULLI NE PERDORUESIN E RI QE E KAM HAP, vetem se nuk e gjej dot ADD/REMOVE, ose SINAPTIC PACKAGER. si mund qe ti shtoj keto programe. Edhe dicka kur hyj ne perdoruesin e vjeter prej perdoruesit te rij  psh: kur dua ta ekzekutoj nje fajll muzikor me del nje dialog ku shkruan "do not have permition"(nuk e ke lejen........)mbase duhet ndonje leje qe te mund ta hapi prej perdoruesit te ri fajllin i cili tashme gjendet ne perdoruesin e vjeter?? Dhe a ta fshij perdoruesin e vjeter, apo nese ka problem me konfigurimin ta regulloj disi!!??

----------


## altiX

Synaptic mund ta instalosh kështu:


```
sudo apt-get install synaptic
```




> kur dua ta ekzekutoj nje fajll muzikor me del nje dialog ku shkruan "do not have permition"(nuk e ke lejen........)mbase duhet ndonje leje qe te mund ta hapi prej perdoruesit te ri fajllin i cili tashme gjendet ne perdoruesin e vjeter??


Shko te përdoruesit dhe grupet dhe aktivizoj të drejtat e përdoruesit ashtu siq i kishte përdoruesi i vjetër (i mëparshëm) psh kështu është tek unë --> foto



> Dhe a ta fshij perdoruesin e vjeter, apo nese ka problem me konfigurimin ta regulloj disi!!??


*Fshije.*

----------

